

Ask HN: What is your idea-to-launch process? - anujkk

Hey friends,<p>I would like to know what process you follow to launch your web application or startup? Things you do after you get an idea to successfully develop and test version 1.0 and make it live?
======
pcharles
First, validate your idea. Make sure it is something that a market wants. If
not, how can it be refined as such. If it cannot, ditch it and come up with
something else.

------
petervandijck
1\. Research

2\. Build prototype

3\. Never finish it and never launch it

